# QDM Club In Ogelthorpe Co-NEW PICS ADDED 5/4



## woodscout (Mar 1, 2011)

Private farm lease (not timber co. land) seeks 3 members.
1150 acres outside of Lexington. This is a Christian, family oriented club. No alcohol allowed on the property. Dues $850 / year + $200 support fee for food plots and property maintenance.  Two ponds on the property. We use a pin board system, and all stands are open to be hunted (no "private" stands) We have a club house, skinning shed, and camp with electricity and water. If interested call 706-296-4947.


----------



## woodscout (Mar 1, 2011)

*Forgot to mention*

Total membership is 18. I'll post some photos soon


----------



## woodscout (Mar 1, 2011)

*Few Photos*

Here's some pics.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Is this the old motorcross track land?


----------



## TLOVIN (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes


----------



## woodscout (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes. Old Rec Time ATV property


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thought it looked like it...


----------



## TLOVIN (Mar 1, 2011)

If you have any questions you can email or call. 
Traelovin@gmail.com
(706)2964947


----------



## TLOVIN (Mar 5, 2011)

Need two more members. Can show the property any time.


----------



## woodscout (Mar 6, 2011)

*2 memberships still open*

here's a few from one of our two catch-&-release ponds


----------



## woodscout (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bump*

ttt


----------



## TLOVIN (Mar 11, 2011)

We are having a meeting with all members Sunday. Would be a great day to come check out the property.


----------



## clearview (Mar 27, 2011)

This is a really good club, you won't go wrong by joining. You will be surprised with the number of deer you will see. There are Hogs sometimes on the property. Rabbits. Turkeys also - 4th pic down -  their running away from my truck in the pic. "All stands are shared", (over 40 of them). Pin In/Pin Out. Every member has equal access to the club property.  This place has hay fields, food plots, creeks, lakes (with good bass and catfish fishing), thick woods, a good road system thru the property, camp with electricity and water, making a building with a shower and a bathroom to use by members (almost done).  There is a 10 acre Sanctuary Plot on the property, where the deer can eat and grow and be safe from hunters. A couple of Bucks I have taken from the club also in pics below. What more could you ask for in a club.


----------



## clearview (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking good.  This is a long 5 acre food plot. (It curves around - not all of plot in photo)


----------



## clearview (May 4, 2011)

Still need two more people. 
A few pics from my trail camera on club property (the time stamp on pics is wrong, the date is correct) . This 1150 acres is a working farm. This is very convenient for the club, with doing Food Plots, bush hogging, etc. They have the equipment.


----------



## woodscout (May 5, 2011)

We're running cams and looks like a good crop of deer for this year. Still looking for one more quality member in this family friendly club


----------



## bowtech1 (May 7, 2011)

I would be interested in looking at the property. I am Finance Manager at Akins Ford in Winder. Are you available Tues early mornig or after 3:30? Have MRI at 1:15 in athens. I can be reached at 770-868-6509 or bowtech04@gmail.com 
Thanks Scott Dickey


----------



## clearview (May 10, 2011)

Good talking with you Scott.   

2 memberships still available at this date, 5-17-11.

Call Trae at 706-296-4947

Nice Buck coming along fine in antler growth, with Brow tines and curving main beams. You never know, he could turn out to be a shooter, have to watch him see how he turns out. Not sure of his age, hard for me to tell, not real good at that. (Time wrong date correct, finally fixed that)


----------



## Chestnut (May 14, 2011)

*Work day*

today was # 1  of this season 
 was nice  to meet some of the new members  and we got a lot done      
  mans house  ( wired )   
  wall's  up for bathroom  
  coupe of new stands (up )
  most small plots  were mowed or plowed  
   thanks  guys for all the help   
   a few more good work days and we be ready for Nov 

   still have room for one more members ,  give Trae a call  for more info and any questions


----------



## Chestnut (May 25, 2011)

*club*

just got the word  , we lost another memeber ???
 so we are looking for 2 new members for this season  
  that would be a total of 18 ,, call trae for more info  //


----------



## TLOVIN (May 28, 2011)

One more spot don't miss out on a great opportunity!!


----------



## Chestnut (Jun 15, 2011)

*Oglethrope co*

YEP,, still looking for one member , but could make room for two         
 was down last saturday checking camera's and feeders


----------



## Chestnut (Jun 24, 2011)

*Oglethrope co*

Will be down that way  saturday , fishing and showing the property .... 
  if you are close by ,, and want to see the place , give Trae a call


----------



## TLOVIN (Jun 28, 2011)

Had a few guys drop out need three spots now. Got some real good buck on cam for the new season! Give me a shout and come check it out. (706) 2964947


----------

